# Pop-up ads?



## freyar (Aug 1, 2012)

I've never seen an ad float across my browser when I've been on EN World, but it's happened twice today when loading new pages.  The ad seems to be for Clorox, and it takes me to <http://www.c2stainstories.ca/>.  It's not that I object to the content, but I'd rather not have those pop-up types of advertisements.  Is this from google, and can it be turned off?  Thanks.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 2, 2012)

Nothing we've done! It's probably worth running a malware check in your PC - you might have accidentally picked something up. Bu we don't run popups.


----------



## freyar (Aug 2, 2012)

I guess I should clarify; apparently this is technically a "hover ad" since it's showing up in the EN World window itself.

As for where it's coming from, I don't think it's on my end: (1) this particular ad has only shown up on EN World; (2) it's on 2 distinct computers; (3) both are running linux (very little malware around) and seem clean according to rootkit scanners.  I'll keep checking though and will watch if this happens again.  I wonder if no one else has seen this.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Aug 2, 2012)

I have not seen anything like this.

I run Chrome on a windows system.


----------



## Lanefan (Aug 3, 2012)

I saw one yesterday, hasn't happened since.

Running (on this machine) IE 8 and windows.

Lanefan


----------



## Alarian (Aug 3, 2012)

Starting yesterday I'm getting them too.  There are key words in most posts now that are underlined and when my mouse goes over the words, an add pops up.  It's only happening in Chrome.  When I check with Firefox and IE there are no ads.  I've checked my extensions and I don't have odd or new apps running so I'm not quite sure where it came from.  It's only happening on this site.

Weird.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 3, 2012)

Alarian said:


> Starting yesterday I'm getting them too. There are key words in most posts now that are underlined and when my mouse goes over the words, an add pops up. It's only happening in Chrome. When I check with Firefox and IE there are no ads. I've checked my extensions and I don't have odd or new apps running so I'm not quite sure where it came from. It's only happening on this site.
> 
> Weird.




Keywords such as what?  What ads are popping up?


----------



## Alarian (Aug 3, 2012)

A quick example is in this post:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/327246-flgs-research.html

All the ads are from a company called Text Enhance.

On the first line the word "entrepreneur" brings up a popup ad about making money working at home.

In the third paragraph the words "the community" brings up an add for becoming a Social Worker.  When I clicked on the link, it took me to this site Social Worker 

The ads, at least for me are only in the first post of each thread, but there is at least 1 and up to 4 links in each of the first threads I just checked (checked about a dozen just now).

Here is an example:


----------



## freyar (Aug 3, 2012)

That's interesting.  Definitely the same type of advertisement I was seeing, but I haven't seen any since I first posted this thread.  And I'm not getting the ads from hovering on the words you mention in the FLGS Research thread.

As mentioned before, I'm running linux, Firefox 14.0.1.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 4, 2012)

This really, honestly, is not something we're doing. I don't know what else to say! I'm not getting any popup ads, and I've not heard of "text enhance". It's gotta be your end!


----------



## Alarian (Aug 4, 2012)

Quick update.  Ok, it's definitely not your site.  They are starting to appear now on messages on BoardGameGeeks forums for me as well now.  No idea whats causing it though.  I've ran both my virus scanner as well as Malwarebytes Anti-malware and both are coming up clean.  Somethings definitely up though for me.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Aug 10, 2012)

I know this thread is a week old, but for anyone still concerned, Text Enhance is adware that surreptitiously installs itself in a browser.  *HERE* are instructions for removing/disabling it in several different browsers, along with some explanatory information.


----------



## Alarian (Aug 18, 2012)

Theo R Cwithin said:


> I know this thread is a week old, but for anyone still concerned, Text Enhance is adware that surreptitiously installs itself in a browser.  *HERE* are instructions for removing/disabling it in several different browsers, along with some explanatory information.




Thanks for posting this. I've been struggling with this for several weeks.  I had found a few other sites that had listed similar methods of removal but none had worked. I had finally given up on chrome (the only browser I was having problems with) and had gone back to Firefox.  On the page you listed about 1/2 way down it gave a list of about 50 other names the extension goes by.  Turns out one of those (Fast Save) was listed in my extensions.  As soon as I deleted that all my problems went away.

Thanks again!


----------

